# Sick Betta at Petsmart



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

So we were at petsmart and normally I'm pretty ok with their set ups and animals, not good but not as bad as the alternatives around here. But I saw a betta male who looked dead, covered in ick and fungus, I think the only thing he DIDN'T have was fin rot. It was pretty bad, but he was breathing and he swam about when coaxed. So I brought him up front. A manager proceeded to take him and he was disappeared to the back and I was told he would be treated and sold if possible but there was nothin else they could do. I offered to take him and stressed how delicate and hard it is to heal fish, especially when they are so far gone. He'll likely need constant care to even give him a chance. I doubt he'll make it another day in their care. I can't expect much more from them, and I am sure legally their hands are tied but I am still upset. I watched one betta drop dead after a stressful move, and the other slowy starve himself, so I really wanted to try and save this guy. He was pretty to, under all the gross.


----------

